# Spurs Yes or No?



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

At my lesson last night, my instructor advised me to buy a set of spurs 

My horse can be increadibly lazy when schooling, taking the pi** on occasions. I have to use a lot of leg, it's exhausting after a while. He's not keen on schooling but he does try. He won't canter in the school AT ALL even with a different rider. Although he will if loose lunged. 

We have done the usual, vet has seen him, he's had a sports massage, had his tack and teeth checked. All clear! So he is just a stubborn man! 

But spurs, I don't want to hurt him. I have never used them before. 

What do I do? Any help I'd be very grateful!

chelle.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Starlight Express said:


> At my lesson last night, my instructor advised me to buy a set of spurs
> 
> My horse can be increadibly lazy when schooling, taking the pi** on occasions. I have to use a lot of leg, it's exhausting after a while. He's not keen on schooling but he does try. He won't canter in the school AT ALL even with a different rider. Although he will if loose lunged.
> 
> ...


Get blunt spurs, they aren't sharp they just give you an extra 'umph', when you use your legs. Use them sparingly & carefully. It is possible to wear those & not actually use them unless you need to. Difficult to explain how on here, but your riding instructor will show you how.

I had a horse I looked after for a friend & he was incredibly nappy at certain places riding round the lanes, because he always knew the quickest way home. I tried blunt spurs & he was so surprised the first few time I used them that he was never nappy after that, because he thought I'd do it again.


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

AHH! I have gone and done it! I went out and bought a set! Blunt ones of course. Not looking forward to using them though. I'll give them a try at my lesson tomorrow.


----------



## hannahdudey (Jan 12, 2011)

yes ones with the rubber ball arent too bad be careful not to become to dependent on your spurs and dont keep nudging every 2 mins otherwise you will cause bruising to the horse just be careful and you will be fine


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

It seems that our Stars are similar in ways other than their names!! I had a frined ride Star last night who recons she needs to be ridden in spurs because she is just taking the mickey.
I am really worried about using them though!! I have never used them before and so scared of stabbing her too hard if I wore them!

Starlight express, How did you get on with yours and did they make a difference?


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I've used the spurs a few times now, the first time with my instructor so i learned to use them correctly. I was quite nervous using them as I didn't want to hurt him, getting the pressure right was a challenge.

I don't have to use them all the time just when he is taking the p**S or being very stuborn, but they are strapped on and there if needed. 

Star is a very stuborn man, if there is something he can't be bothered doing he tries everything to get out of it. He takes a lot of convincing. Yet once he has done it he's quite pleased to do it again. Typical man.

So yes they do work, they certainly make him listen more to what i'm asking him to do, and I managed to get him to canter in the school being ridden for the first time with and without the spurs, cause he doesn't know if or when i'm going to use them.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My old mare used to be whip shy and was quite stubborn especially when jumping so I was advised to ride her in blunt spurs. It made all the difference and rather than sometimes being a pain to ride and not at all enjoyable she became a joy to ride because as you say she just didn't know when I had them on and if I was going to use them. All she knew was that sometimes I didn't bother with them and sometimes I did.


----------



## saz.flapper (Aug 30, 2010)

Blunt spurs are really good! they don't hurt the horse, but it just adds the needed pressure to where your heel should be so they think you're applying your leg. Did I dream this, or can you get rubber spurs?


----------



## Maz3643 (May 15, 2011)

Hi
I have had exactly the same problem with my new forest! - He hates the school and will try anything to get out of working..he is lazy, and i have used spurs to try and make him respond to my leg a bit more,it is exhasusting when they are hard work. I use my spurs intermittantly..so that he desensitises a little..i find that keeping them interested..lots of changing of rein , trotting poles etc get them thinking...perserve..you will get there...alternatively maybe have someone in the school with you with a lunge whip whilst you ride, to give him a boost/chase up when he makes it hard work for you...he should be working more than you!
Good luck...x


----------



## fat fred (May 26, 2011)

You could be describing my horse! He's so laid back and positively lazy to school. Before I put spurs on I couldn't get canter even in a paddock and he's the only horse I know that has 4 horses gallop past him on the beach and stays in a lollopy canter without even thinking to catch up until they start to move out of sight - then he'll put on a burst of speed! He was scowley and uncooperative despite all the usual checks and came across as bored. I now do something completely different every day - and use different tools every day. One day I'll do poles in the indoor with a schooling whip and no spurs and another I'll do schooling flat work outdoors with spurs and no whip, another day I'll ride with a short whip and dummy spurs. I've even ridden him with a driving whip which is a little tricky but keeping things different seems to have reignited his interest and enthusiasm, I now feel like we're a team rather than me giving increasingly ignored aids and him sulking! He seems to enjoy his job now and I enjoy riding him. It was never lack of energy but rather his attitude to life and I think he starting to realise that we can have fun together. i respect some of his little 'ways' and he respects me more for that. Keep trying it's worth it in the end!


----------



## xbethx (Oct 1, 2011)

I no the feeling i have ridden horses like that in the past , i would say you are the person that knows your horse the best so you should diside whether to use spurs or not , but if you go i would go to a tack shop and get advise and get tort on how to use them.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to use them on my TB ex-racer, he can be very nappy & will just ignore my leg & will sometimes rear if I use the whip. I wear spurs every time I ride him, just so that I know if I have to back up my leg aids I can. Personally I would rather give him one poke with the spurs than keep on kicking at his sides or risk him rearing with the whip.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. If I use spurs it's with a trained horse and for refinement of leg aids, lateral work and collection, not to make a horse move forward. 

Ex racehorses aren't usually taught what leg means, as they are ridden with very short stirrups, even when exercised. They can also be nappy as they may not be used to going out on their own, they're usually in a string. I would retrain them so that they know what leg means and get them used to going out on their own, but then I've spent a lot of years retraining horses and it ain't always that easy. 

If someone wants to use blunt spurs instead, they don't particularly hurt and if it works then it's up to them of course.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Elles said:


> Nope. If I use spurs it's with a trained horse and for refinement of leg aids, lateral work and collection, not to make a horse move forward.
> 
> Ex racehorses aren't usually taught what leg means, as they are ridden with very short stirrups, even when exercised. They can also be nappy as they may not be used to going out on their own, they're usually in a string. I would retrain them so that they know what leg means and get them used to going out on their own, but then I've spent a lot of years retraining horses and it ain't always that easy.
> 
> If someone wants to use blunt spurs instead, they don't particularly hurt and if it works then it's up to them of course.


I know what your'e saying, but Romeo knows full well what leg on means. He will school beautifully, leg yeilding with the best of them when he is in the mood, I sometimes feel like I only have to think of the movement I want him to perform & he does it. Out hacking he will be absolutely fine, go past tractors & the heaviest traffic, even horse drawn vehicles without so much as a blink. Then, for no apparent reason, he will take exception to somebody's lawn ornament or a vague smell in the air or god knows what, & I have 17 hands of total idiot underneath me. I can't have him backing up, spinning & rearing in the middle of the road so I wear spurs. When I say forward, it means forward, if he doesn't respond in these situations it is just dangerous.

E2A- I have had him from 6yo, he is 10 now, he goes out alone or in company & can have an idiot moment in either situation. He is so good most of the time it's not something that really bothers me, it's the only time he really shows any 'thoroughbredyness' & as long as I can back up my leg with spurs it's not an issue. He is always ridden in a snaffle (even XC or hunting) & is a lovely, gentle boy, so I can forgive him his quirks lol


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like you've done a good job.


----------

